# Success at last!!! with Minx & Brooke



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

FINALLY, after having piggy bed for umpteen months Brooke finally realises that it's not so bad after all to be inside piggy bed, not on top squashing it down. Or is it? :? Please excuse their slightly scruffy appearance. They'd been out in the wind and not been brushed out for pics. These were taken about a couple of days ago.

Brooke investigating inside piggy bed











"Hey Minx, where are you? Come and join me!"











"Ummm, there's not much room when we're both in here. My tail doesn't fit now"











"Hey Mom, come and see where we are"











"Geez Mum! It's all very well for you to say lie down and go to sleep. There AIN'T no room to lie down properly now!"











So (sigh) that was short lived. Brooke exited the picture and Minx decided to go sleep elsewhere.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

That piggy bed is cute! What a great idea.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi Minx (and Brooke) ... it's Cooper.

I think you both look very pretty in the piggy bed - pink is definitely your color!

Minx, I'm glad you decided to let your mom take pictures of you. I like looking at your photos.


----------



## tik0z (Aug 5, 2005)

that bed is so adorable!


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

awwww yay they are inthe bed they look fab as always


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

FINALLY, is right! I wonder what made them suddenly decide to do that. You just never know what's going on inside their silly little noggins. I'm just glad mommy was there to capture the moment. :lol: 

Those might be the cutest Brooke and Minx pics you've ever posted. :wave:


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

Great pictures!! That bed is too cool! They look so cute together.


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Wounderful pics as ever, I do love the pics you take of Minx and Brook and you make them so interesting..
Love the pink pig I have never seen anything like that before. :lol:


----------



## JillyBean15 (Sep 27, 2005)

Awwwww. How cute! They look so sweet together in their bed!


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

I love that bed. I want one! The girls look beautiful as ever. You're a great photographer as well.


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Rachael Polachek said:


> FINALLY, is right! I wonder what made them suddenly decide to do that. You just never know what's going on inside their silly little noggins. I'm just glad mommy was there to capture the moment. :lol:
> 
> Those might be the cutest Brooke and Minx pics you've ever posted. :wave:


LOL Rachael, I'd moved piggy bed from the lounge to the spare bedroom where my PC is as their blue funky beds are now in the lounge and I'd tossed some of their cuddly toys into piggy. On that particular day Brooke was taking the toys out of piggy so I grabbed my camera and to my surprise she did actually go into it!  I meant to mention when I was posting that there are a couple of Brooke 'ears down' just for you Rachael! Thanks and Minx & Brooke send love to you and Lily! :love3:


----------



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

AWW!!! Gotta love those silly girls May!  They're so cute! How can you take all that cuteness everyday?!?!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i bet they go in there all the time when you aren't around to see them hehe... great photo's! love seeing them! and the first is great! chi tushy! eek!!


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

OMG those are the cutest pics!! I'm so glad they finally went in the bed...they look absolutely adorable in it!!


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

May, your girls look adorable in the piggy bed...what little angels!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Scruffy? I don't think so, more like ABSOLUTELY STUNNING!!! :love4: I love your little ladies, so beautiful!!! :love5:


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

JJ Ivy's mum! said:


> I love that bed. I want one! The girls look beautiful as ever. You're a great photographer as well.


Aww Thanks! We bought the bed early this year at a supermarket in New zeland for only $19.99. Our son and d-in-law had bought us a fish one for our cat and there was also a chicken one too. The pig one also has a cute little squiggly tail which Brooke sometimes likes to latch onto with her teeth and pull piggy bed around a bit. They all sold quite quickly and haven't seen them here since. :wave:


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

Very cute pics and I loved the captions.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I love those pics the girls are so beauuuuuutiful !!


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

They are absolutely gorgeous! They look like they are just soooo busy! It's easy to see that they know they are important to someone (you)!


----------



## Alli (Jul 21, 2005)

Awwww....those are such adorable photos! What beautiful girls!!!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

awww they are such beautiful girls !!! i love that piggy bed :wink: i think it's a chi- thing to squash their little beds , mine do that too  

kisses nat


----------



## Sophie's Mom (May 11, 2004)

Love that bed !! It was great that you could catch them both inside it.
You never know what they're going to do next. :lol: 
You've got two lovely little girls ! :love5:


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Those pictures are so cute! I love the ones with both of them in the pig bed. They have the most loving looks on their faces!


----------



## BooMomma (Aug 23, 2005)

That piggy bed is about the cutest thing I have ever seen. And those babies (Minx and Brook) are scrumptious!


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Thanks a lot everyone for all your lovely comments. :wave:


----------



## BooMomma (Aug 23, 2005)

I went back and looked at the pictures again (because I needed a dose of sweetness this morning) and somehow I had missed your captions the first time - too funny! Also I really love the pic of Brooke's hindend sticking out of the piggy bed - she was really checking things out in there!


----------



## kiwi love (Jun 30, 2004)

They looks so cute in the piggy bed I am glad they are using it now :snorting:


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

BooMomma said:


> I went back and looked at the pictures again (because I needed a dose of sweetness this morning) and somehow I had missed your captions the first time - too funny! Also I really love the pic of Brooke's hindend sticking out of the piggy bed - she was really checking things out in there!


LOL Brooke had taken out some of their cuddly toys which I'd put inside piggy bed and I'd also put an old jumper of mine in there so I think she was checking that out. :lol:


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

That is the cutest bed I've ever seen!! You always take such lovely pictures.


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Your girls are so wonderful  amazing


----------



## Minty_Min82 (Sep 17, 2005)

Both Of Them Are Very Prety and cute!!!


----------

